

ESO finds astroid with rings - olssonm

They&#x27;re having a press conference in Brazil right now, with an embargo until 19:00 CET (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eso.org&#x2F;public&#x2F;announcements&#x2F;ann14021&#x2F;)<p>But someone pushed &quot;publish&quot; a bit too early with the announcement (since been removed, that&#x27;s why the Google Cache) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.wral.com%2Fdiscovery-an-asteroid-with-rings%2F13510966%2F
======
anonyfox
I clicked and expected something about "Elderscrolls Online". Damn shortcuts
for everything. :/

